# Wild camping on Jura and Isla



## OrangeRatbag (Oct 3, 2010)

Im new-ish to the group and this is my first post. So 'hello' everyone!

Although my hubby and I have been motor-caravaning for many years, we have only in the last few ventured into wild camping - and we love it! We're planning a trip to Mull of Kintyre, Isla and Jura in May / June and want to do plenty of wild camping. My question is about dealing with waste and accessing fresh water especially on Isla and Jura. What do you hardened wild-campers do about such things? Our van is a Vantage Sol, Fiat Ducato van conversion - a small van so the tanks aren't huge.

Thanks all
Ratbag


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Fresh water can be had at most petrol stations/ ferry terminals/ and cemeteries 
Black waste if not using chemicals can be emptied at most public loos or some campsites will let you dump for a small charge,:smile2:

Just remembered when we were on Mull last year we stayed on the main car park in Tobermory by the yacht club, fresh water hose by the jetty and loos and showers in the yacht club, for a couple of pounds,


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

On Isla there is plenty of places to wild camp. Locals are very friendly, we were invited in to one local house and they let us fill our tank up.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Orange Ratbag, we will also be on Islay and Jura at same time of year. We have a Vantage Neo so we should be able to spot each other ok  .

Not been on those islands before so will play it by ear (and keep an eye on this thread).

Steve.


----------



## Diverdad (Nov 29, 2014)

*Wild Camping*

Port Mor camp site on Islay, will let you empty your tank and fill with fresh water for 5 pounds, with no obligation to stay the night.
Nice people.

Enjoy your trip.

Regards

Lee


----------

